# New YJ MGC4, Pocket Timer + Speedcubing Timer



## TNL Cubing (Jun 24, 2020)

New style of review, let me know what you think!

I really like the MGC4 and the pocket timer is super unique, anyone else tried them?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 24, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> anyone else tried them?



Yup, every other cubing YouTuber in existence


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yup, every other cubing YouTuber in existence


Well most big ones lol


----------



## TNL Cubing (Jun 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Well most big ones lol



Yup, thats what cubing YouTubers do. Was wondering what you guys thought lol?


----------

